# Cattipillars



## Devilpacker (May 6, 2005)

I recently saw a product call can o pillors which are dead Catilpillars,can you feed these to Mantis as apose to live what about Canned Crickets aswell?


----------



## Jackson (May 6, 2005)

By all means try if they are cheap. However i'd put money on it that it wont work. If you watch your mantis feed, he will stalk the prey, if the prey stops moving then your mantis losses interest in it. However, as soon as they pray moves, he'll grab it.

Mantises will always take moving food if hungry, however the same cannot be said for still food. You cannot beat the real thing!

Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (May 6, 2005)

Hey,

It should work. I have used can-o-crickets before. I wash the crickets off as they have this chemical on them i assume is for reptiles which mantids dislike, then i hand feed the mantis, once it tastes it, it normally would grab the dead item and begin to eat it.

Thanks

Eros


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2005)

You can feed them that however I would not recommend it.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (May 6, 2005)

Hey,

I can't see why not. It must be used fast so no mold will grow on it. In any case, any vitamins or minerals added to the crickets won't affect the mantis at all as they don't have the body parts necassary to digest and put to use vitamins. It goes straight to the intestines before releasing droplets.

Thanks

Eros


----------

